# Found a Garden Shed for my Fantails...I'm so Happy!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Now I'm just waiting for it to be delivered, so I can modify the inside and build a flight cage on it!!!
'Sheds USA' has a lot in NH that they keep and sell 'Display Sheds' that are weathered or damaged at discounted prices (roughly 50% OFF). This one's 8X10 Pine, for $999. delivered  I can't wait!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

OMG, I love that. It's really cute! I want one! I'm glad you found it, and at such a good deal. Your birds are gonna have a great time in that.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> OMG, I love that. It's really cute! I want one! I'm glad you found it, and at such a good deal. Your birds are gonna have a great time in that.


I know! It's perfect for what I want to do. I have a huge pine tree in the back corner of the yard, the lofts on each side making an 'L'. I'm going to make a stone sitting area under the pine tree with raised gardens and a walkway to it. That was my plan all along 
They had quite a few display sheds there, but most of them were vinyl siding and I didn't want that. This one matches my other loft.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

All the best


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Do you have to assemble it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Do you have to assemble it.


No, it's a 'display model' that you see at Home Depot's and around at other locations. When they get 'weathered' or damaged (starting to rot) from sitting at a location for advertising, they return them to a lot and replace it with a new one. They sell these sheds discounted, all assembled, and drop it where you want it  As you can see, this one is weathered, but there's no rot.
They have holding lots up and down the east coast.
http://www.shedsusa.com/displays.asp
The one I got is called "Hideaway shed', it 8x10 Pine


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

that is cute i like that :0 best of luck can't wait to see it when it's done and your birds are in it...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im excited too and it is not even mine!!!!!... I love cute things and good deals!... how fun.. your birds are going to be so cute in there. you could grow some oat grass in the window box to give them something to peck at..lol..


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

That is going to be a nice loft for sure, that wood is too pretty to paint but I think I would put on some type of exterior wood sealer though to protect it


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats........Can't wait to see your set up with it........


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

It looks great! Can't wait to see some pigeons in there


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, my new shed will be here TODAY!!! Went to Home Depot yesterday and got all the 2x4's, hardware cloth, and materials to add an 8x8 flight cage and convert the inside for their comfort  .....FINALLY sold my house in NH (3 years trying) so I can concentrate on my birds again! 
I had to trim about 10 hemlock and spruce trees so they could bring it in the backyard  But I got to play with my sawzall!


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Well, my new shed will be here TODAY!!! Went to Home Depot yesterday and got all the 2x4's, hardware cloth, and materials to add an 8x8 flight cage and convert the inside for their comfort  .....FINALLY sold my house in NH (3 years trying) so I can concentrate on my birds again!
> I had to trim about 10 hemlock and spruce trees so they could bring it in the backyard  But I got to play with my sawzall!



Anyone who cuts their Hemlocks for their birds is a true pigeon nut.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

oh so happy for you ... i am excited too, yup and i agree you cut your trees to make room for your kids new home, what a great mommy..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Of course you do know that we will expect pictures as you go along, and updates. LOL.
Congrats on selling the house.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yay!!!!.................................


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Hmm..thanks for the idea....now I'm gonna go to home depot!!! 
Congratz on the great find and the sold house!!!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OK.....What's with the RAIN?!!! I get up at 5am on my day off so I can start on my flight cage....and it starts pouring  I know we need the rain whereas we haven't had any for a month...but why TODAY! Well, I don't care, I'm going out anyway!
I know....I really hated trimming up the hemlocks and spruce trees, but I had to clear a path so they could back it in....BUT, I got some great perches out of it!
My mother planted these trees for privacy 40 years ago. We don't like to rake leaves, so ALL trees with leaves were removed and replaced with hemlock, blue spruce and pine 
I'll take pictures of progress...thanks guys
OH, and while I was busy during the sale of my house, my Fantails 'blossomed' (missed some eggs), so I have quite a few babies that might be available. Not sure yet, but keep me in mind if you know anyone that might like a couple of Fantails for their kids or for pets.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> OK.....What's with the RAIN?!!! I get up at 5am on my day off so I can start on my flight cage....and it starts pouring  I know we need the rain whereas we haven't had any for a month...but why TODAY! Well, I don't care, I'm going out anyway!
> I know....I really hated trimming up the hemlocks and spruce trees, but I had to clear a path so they could back it in....BUT, I got some great perches out of it!
> My mother planted these trees for privacy 40 years ago. We don't like to rake leaves, so ALL trees with leaves were removed and replaced with hemlock, blue spruce and pine
> I'll take pictures of progress...thanks guys
> OH, and while I was busy during the sale of my house, my Fantails 'blossomed' (missed some eggs), so I have quite a few babies that might be available. Not sure yet, but keep me in mind if you know anyone that might like a couple of Fantails for their kids or for pets.


Any pure white fantails available? Are they American or Indian fantails?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

ptras said:


> Any pure white fantails available? Are they American or Indian fantails?


I have a couple of young whites and 1 still in the nest, so not sure if M's or F's.
They are American Fantails.


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> I have a couple of young whites and 1 still in the nest, so not sure if M's or F's.
> They are American Fantails.


I'm starting a white dove release business, and it appears that many release businesses will have fantails available as "show birds" at the reception. Not sure I want to do that, but I am considering it. I prefer Indian fantails as their body shape is a little more "standard" than the American fantails.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Started the Flight Cage!*

Even though it started out raining Tuesday, it was the only day I had this week to work on the flight cage.........So this is what I got done -





































Don't laugh! I have NO building experience except for my own cages and other flight cages.
I worked until I ran out of 2x4's! By the time I got back from Home depot it was too late to do anymore. I'm going to put a door on the flight cage and cut a door in the side of the shed so I can enter the loft from the flight cage until I can put some small 'storm window' panels on the double door. It will also give the birds more ventilation because that little window is stationary - doesn't open.
I overlapped 1/2 inch hardware mesh and weaved it together under the frame. Once the sides are covered with hardware cloth, I will bend the excess bottom wire up and attach it to the sides (same with the top)- completely wrapping it with 1/2 mesh.
Wish I had more time to work on it....and finish it!
Oh, and in case anyone is wondering........I didn't want to put the flight cage on the front in case that pine tree decides to fall!!! I'm going to limb it up!


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> Even though it started out raining Tuesday, it was the only day I had this week to work on the flight cage.........So this is what I got done -
> 
> Don't laugh! I have NO building experience except for my own cages and other flight cages.
> I worked until I ran out of 2x4's! By the time I got back from Home depot it was too late to do anymore. I'm going to put a door on the flight cage and cut a door in the side of the shed so I can enter the loft from the flight cage until I can put some small 'storm window' panels on the double door. It will also give the birds more ventilation because that little window is stationary - doesn't open.
> ...


No laughter here...looking good!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i agree i think it is looking great


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not laughing it looks great. I had to hire some one to do mine, only nail I seem to hit is my thumb nail.
Dave


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Thunderbird Racing (Jul 24, 2010)

looks like a great start to me!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Msfreebird-I like your new loft. A quick way to get a loft going. Aviary looks great and your idea for a door to enter loft from aviary will be a good addition as well. Lots of luck finishing the construction of your new loft and aviary. Nick..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the encouragement  It takes me longer because I don't know what I'm doing. I have to sit, stare and study it (that's why the chair is there) to figure out how to do it.....Hopefully I'll have it done this weekend, at least that's my plan


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks like a great size for everyone. They can get lots of exercise without the risk of being out in the open. It will be beautiful to sit and watch too.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Awsome!




_______


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Very cool... Nice work!

The birds are gonna love it.

Post a picture or two of your Fantails, if you get the chance.

Good Luck!

cbx


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could always get a sheet or roll of screen and tac it to the double door opening and open it when your at home in nice weather to beable to open the doors.. just a thought. then roll it up and out of the way when not in use.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Almost Done!!!!*

Worked on it all day yesterday.....my hands are all cut up and blistered from the wire and staple gun  But it's worth it, I'm very happy with my progress!



















It was getting dark when I finished, but I got the door cut out to the flight cage and added the sand on the ground.
All I have left to do on the flight cage is make a door. I'm also thinking I will get a couple of poly roof panels because it gets sun most of the day.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> you could always get a sheet or roll of screen and tac it to the double door opening and open it when your at home in nice weather to beable to open the doors.. just a thought. then roll it up and out of the way when not in use.


I was actually thinking of getting one of those hanging screens that I saw advertised on tv that has the magnets on it. I hangs like a curtain with a slit down the middle so you can walk thru it, then the magnets snap it closed. They make them for sliding doors that are in use alot, without have to slide open a screen all the time to go in and out (mostly for pets and kids).
Being solid doors, I just don't want to loose my birds when I open the doors to go in or out......I want to be able to see where they are before I go in. Most of my fantails are very friendly and fly to the door (and me) when I go in.  
Eventually, I want to find 2 small storm windows to put on each door so I can open and close them. Until then, I'll just go in thru the flight cage.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Msfreebird said:


> Worked on it all day yesterday.....my hands are all cut up and blistered from the wire and staple gun  But it's worth it, I'm very happy with my progress!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a job well done !
That looks like an attractive and secure loft ........lucky birds


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynette, I use the pet screen at my loft door, which is even stronger than those screen doors you see advertised on t.v., and I just open the door and push it back like a curtain and walk in. It falls right back into position, as it's a pretty heavy grade of screening. It can be wrapped around a 1" x 1" piece of wood and stapled in place, that goes over the door. Works great. If you prefer the seam down the middle, then it would be easy to make with the pet screening also.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Done!*

Finished it yesterday! Still have to put more perches and nest boxes, but I couldn't wait to put some of the birds in.



























My youngsters got to go in first.










My 2 lofts together.......NOW I have to clean out under that pine tree and make my gardens and sitting area!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They're going to love the fresh air and sunshine. And have plenty of room.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

wow that really looks great so happy for you and your birds  hugzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

I must say nice loft and the birds seem to be enjoying all the sun their getting


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

I envy your setup with that big ol' flight pen. Sweeet... LOL

Nice work!

cbx


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks guys! I feel good that I accomplished this project!
I don't fly my birds, so I like them to have alot of space 
My next big project is a 'tree house' for my 2 goats......I want their house up off the ground (just a place for rats to hide)!!! I already made them a 'gym' out of saw horses and pine slabs to climb on......so I will attach the house to that


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They ought to love that. Goats like to climb, that I know.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

goats AND pigeons!... I knew I liked you for some reason...lol.. 

I wish I could house goats but the fence is for horses and not goats.. Iam thinking of one of those mini jersey cows..lol..


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> goats AND pigeons!... I knew I liked you for some reason...lol..
> 
> I wish I could house goats but the fence is for horses and not goats.. Iam thinking of one of those mini jersey cows..lol..


LOL, I just have 2 little Nigerian Dwarf goats.......their tiny! Very fun and loveable  They love to climb, so I make them ramps and platforms out of 2" pine slabs and saw horses. They have a nice little obstacle course...LOL And my Chow Chow sits next to the fence and 'guards' them.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Looks GREAT!! The birds are going to love it and so are you. *


Msfreebird said:


> Finished it yesterday! Still have to put more perches and nest boxes, but I couldn't wait to put some of the birds in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

when do we get to see the inside......


----------

